# Would you consider BJJ a low impact art?



## revfidel

Hello,

For those BJJ practitioners, would you consider BJJ a low impact art as oppossed to Judo (which to me seems to take a toll on you body as you age). I am now 50 and would like to begin training in a grappling system. I have a little experience with Judo (I took some lessons when I was young), but have back and ankle problems which prevent me from taking it again. From what I have seen, BJJ might be something I can practice as it seems to be lower impact than Judo. I would appreciate any comments, especially those students around my age.

Thanx, Revfidel


----------



## Touch Of Death

There is plenty of impact in BJJ.
Sean


----------



## Steve

I don't know how bad your back is, but mine is pretty jacked.  I have a herniated L5 that is very gimpy.  When it gets inflamed, it creates a very painful cascade of issues that keeps me from even being able to drive for about a week.  

I don't know what your specific physical limitations are, but most people who watch themselves on takedowns, know their limits and are smart about their training do just fine.   Finding a good school where there isn't a lot of ego or machismo and you should be okay.

It IS a contact sport but the nature of sparring on the mat is that if you feel you're in trouble, you tap and reset.


----------



## revfidel

Thanx for your responses. SteveBBJ, my back is not as bad as yours, but if you can roll with your condition, I will probably be OK as long as I know my limitations. I am amazed at the dedication of people such as yourself to keep working out regardless of your injuries. I will speak to the instructor before starting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

BJJ is great and does not have near as heavy an impact nature as Judo but..... it is hard on the joints when trained with intensity.


----------



## msmitht

Lol...definately not a low impact art unless you are doing a class without free training.


----------



## Buka

I disagree. I find good BJJ a less impact art than Judo and most good striking arts.


----------



## msmitht

Buka said:


> I disagree. I find good BJJ a less impact art than Judo and most good striking arts.


then you either don't do bjj or only do the non rolling classes(which means you have technique but can't use it). In REAL bjj we roll every class. In the last 9 years that I have done bjj I have received more injuries than in 30 yeard of wtf tkd. 3 dislocated fingers, 2 broken toes, a partially torn labrum, 2 concussions, an avulsion fracture of the semitendonosis muscle(hamstring), a "popped" elbow or two and I can not count how many times I have been slammed on a takedown. I admit that now it is easier to controlthe lower ranks and it is more of a chess match(as a brown belt) but I would never call bjj low impact.


----------



## frank raud

revfidel said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those BJJ practitioners, would you consider BJJ a low impact art as oppossed to Judo (which to me seems to take a toll on you body as you age). I am now 50 and would like to begin training in a grappling system. I have a little experience with Judo (I took some lessons when I was young), but have back and ankle problems which prevent me from taking it again. From what I have seen, BJJ might be something I can practice as it seems to be lower impact than Judo. I would appreciate any comments, especially those students around my age.
> 
> Thanx, Revfidel


 Compared to judo, where the major focus is on throws, BJJ is has less impact. That does not make it a fluffly bunny art. Of course, I'm 50 and started judo a few years ago, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## msmitht

frank raud said:


> Compared to judo, where the major focus is on throws, BJJ is has less impact. That does not make it a fluffly bunny art. Of course, I'm 50 and started judo a few years ago, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


agreed. Less takedowns=less slamming. However being frogged out(facedown, opp has hooks and is flattening you) by a 230 pound marine who is 15 years younger can cause even more damage. A popular position called "knee on stomach" has caused more ribcage/sternum/bowel injuries than I can count.


----------



## Buka

msmitht said:


> then you either don't do bjj or only do the non rolling classes(which means you have technique but can't use it). In REAL bjj we roll every class. In the last 9 years that I have done bjj I have received more injuries than in 30 yeard of wtf tkd. 3 dislocated fingers, 2 broken toes, a partially torn labrum, 2 concussions, an avulsion fracture of the semitendonosis muscle(hamstring), a "popped" elbow or two and I can not count how many times I have been slammed on a takedown. I admit that now it is easier to controlthe lower ranks and it is more of a chess match(as a brown belt) but I would never call bjj low impact.



I don't do BJJ as much as I used to, but I don't do anything as much as I used to  I'm over sixty and been actively practicing, full time, for over forty years. My main instructors in BJJ were Rickson Gracie, his first Black Belt Romolo Barros and a little with Relson Gracie. But my main focus was in striking arts, primarily Karate, boxing and kickboxing. I've spent more time rolling in BJJ and more time sparring in stand up than I can possibly remember. I competed for over twenty years in every damn thing, including BJJ tournaments. Hell, I've LOST more matches than a lot of folks have even watched.
But if I had to do it over again from the git go, I'm make BJJ my primary style. Yes, I've been slammed and broken in Jits, but in the long run - which is the ONLY thing someone my age looks at, BJJ is far gentler on the body and most important, your SKILLS are retained longer at a high level.  

As for "non rolling" classes, I've never seen or been in a non rolling class, in fact I've never heard of one before, so I have no idea how to comment on that. 
Pardon me now while I go harumph and grumble.


----------



## Steve

I'd agree with Buka.  While my little toes look like tiny vienna sausages, and my right ear is a little puffier than it once was, I've trained largely injury free for going on 6 years now.  My back issues are chronic and recurring, but I'm 100% confident that the fitness and core strength I have from jits helps more than it hurts.  

It's true that injuries do happen.  I've waited too long to tap on key locks and popped my elbow, but that's never kept me out of class for more than a couple of days.  

In my somewhat limited experience, the knees are the most vulnerable thing in Jiu Jitsu.  In training, I've seen one serious ankle injury.  I've seen several knee injuries.  Have to watch the knees.  Sometimes, in the tangle, guys start torquing around.  Usually, from what I've seen, injuries tend occur TO upper belts, usually when a new guy is spazzing out and the upper belt is trying to protect him from himself.


----------



## Gentle Fist

As stated above BJJ has far less impact than Judo but then again so does every other martial art....  Is there a martial art with the same or more impact than judo?  Sombo/sambo maybe?


----------



## msmitht

Impact is not just getting slammed on the mat. Boxing is a high impact martial art as is real TKD (the non watered down Olympic style which allows KO's), Kyokushin Karate and Muay Thai.


----------



## legattacks

revfidel said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those BJJ practitioners, would you consider BJJ a low impact art as oppossed to Judo (which to me seems to take a toll on you body as you age). I am now 50 and would like to begin training in a grappling system. I have a little experience with Judo (I took some lessons when I was young), but have back and ankle problems which prevent me from taking it again. From what I have seen, BJJ might be something I can practice as it seems to be lower impact than Judo. I would appreciate any comments, especially those students around my age.
> 
> Thanx, Revfidel



I would not consider it a low impact art. Although you can train at a low impact level with some good partners. The problem with always training that way is you lose out on one of the greatest benefits you get from grappling arts, which the ability to go full force. This prepares you for real combat.


----------



## jthomas1600

The thing that's great about BJJ is that you can always tap. I've visited quite a few gyms and my experience is that most bjj guys are extremely conscientious and not wanting to injure their training partners. I've been on the mat with guys nursing a sore back and I just ask what position they'd like to start in and what they want to work on and then roll accordingly. I've known guys coming in off a knee injury and every body in class is careful not to re-injure the knee. If you get put in a position that you feel might aggravate your back just tap.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

BJJ is easier on the body than judo, but rougher than a lot of other arts.

I will say that the _way _that you roll can make a huge difference in how much abuse your body takes in BJJ.  If you keep it playful and relaxed, tap early and often, and focus on learning rather than winning, then you should be able to stay relatively injury free.  In my opinion, most injuries in BJJ stem from ego and competitiveness.


----------



## StreetReady

As someone who's trained in BJJ and have competed, I wouldn't call the sportive version of BJJ low impact. Live sparring or 'rolling' is tough on the body, and competitors are typically athletic people. From a training viewpoint, I personally like the way the Gracie Academy from Torrence, CA trains. They don't allow white belts to 'spar' until they achieved their blue belt. This allows their students to develop their techniques correctly before they begin using them at 100%.

A big issue with a lot of BJJ schools is that they only focus on the sportive side of grappling, and don't concentrate much on self defense bjj. 

You can train low impact by drilling techniques over and over and do some slow sparring. Good luck and train hard!.


----------



## Makalakumu

msmitht said:


> then you either don't do bjj or only do the non rolling classes(which means you have technique but can't use it). In REAL bjj we roll every class. In the last 9 years that I have done bjj I have received more injuries than in 30 yeard of wtf tkd. 3 dislocated fingers, 2 broken toes, a partially torn labrum, 2 concussions, an avulsion fracture of the semitendonosis muscle(hamstring), a "popped" elbow or two and I can not count how many times I have been slammed on a takedown. I admit that now it is easier to controlthe lower ranks and it is more of a chess match(as a brown belt) but I would never call bjj low impact.



What the use of "having a technique" if you can't pull it off because your body is shot?  What you describe isn't healthy, my friend.  I'm sure it's fun, but those injuries will take a toll as you age.  IMO, BJJ at a non-competitive level doesn't have to tear up the body.  I can spar everyday, every class with BJJ and I've had to take breaks with other arts to let my body recover.  The most serious injury I've had while rolling is a popped elbow.  I think it probably dislocated and snapped back into place.  Basically, I didn't tap.  I thought I could get out of the hold and the armbar wasn't as loose as I thought.


----------



## geezer

I'd like to revisit this topic and get a bit of advice. I've been considering getting into BJJ with my 16 year old son at a family oriented club with good credentials. It be a great complement to my other MA experience in WC and Escrima. And maybe it would get my kid off the dang videogames. But my friends tell me I'm crazy. I'm 59 and have some joint issues including limited movement in my ankles and knees as well as herneated/bulging discs in my back (L-5, S-1). 

The back pain and sciatica comes and goes these days, but after repeated injuries and surgeries, my knees won't bend enough for me to squat down and sit on my heels, much less go into full seiza posture, and they always ache some if I bother to pay attention. 

In other words I can probably about do this (without the support shown):








But there's no way I can do this (or hunker-down and sit on one heel like I've seen people do in many BJJ techniques) :






In spite of these issues I can still work my Escrima and WC effecively. I just try to be careful. 

So could I also try BJJ and get anything meaningful and _functional _out of it, or is it strictly and art for athletic youngsters under 50???


----------



## Tony Dismukes

geezer said:


> I'd like to revisit this topic and get a bit of advice. I've been considering getting into BJJ with my 16 year old son at a family oriented club with good credentials. It be a great complement to my other MA experience in WC and Escrima. And maybe it would get my kid off the dang videogames. But my friends tell me I'm crazy. I'm 59 and have some joint issues including limited movement in my ankles and knees as well as herneated/bulging discs in my back (L-5, S-1).
> 
> The back pain and sciatica comes and goes these days, but after repeated injuries and surgeries, my knees won't bend enough for me to squat down and sit on my heels, much less go into full seiza posture, and they always ache some if I bother to pay attention.
> 
> In other words I can probably about do this (without the support shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's no way I can do this (or hunker-down and sit on one heel like I've seen people do in many BJJ techniques) :
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of these issues I can still work my Escrima and WC effecively. I just try to be careful.
> 
> So could I also try BJJ and get anything meaningful and _functional _out of it, or is it strictly and art for athletic youngsters under 50???



In my opinion, you could certainly train BJJ safely and get some functional skill out of it. Your WC could even help,due to your understanding of structure and sensitivity.  The catch is, you need the right teacher and the right training partners.

if you sign up at a testosterone packed gym full of competitive meatheads, where classes consist of a couple of tournament techniques followed by an hour of rolling, you're unlikely to get any good benefit and you may get injured. You want a gym where a) you can get a foundation in the self-defense aspects of the art, b) the instructor is willing to come up with whatever technical modifications you might need for your physical limitations, and c) you can find training partners willing to do lots of drills and some light* grappling without getting all competitive.

*(that's real light grappling as opposed to "light grappling until I get the slightest bit frustrated whereupon I will spaz out and go full force")

There are gyms out there which would be a good fit for you, but I don't know what's available in your area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Geezer with the right coach I think you would be fine.*  It is just finding that right coach and BJJ Training Hall and the right people to work with.  If you two could do privates that might really be good for you.  I roll regularly, Tony rolls regularly and while we are a little younger than you it is not that much.  I will say I am very careful now a days as in the past when I was younger and rolling I had significant injuries. ie. knee blew out, elbow hyper extended multiple times, shoulder fried, etc.  Most of that occurred when rolling really competitively or with someone who simply didn't have a clue or a different idea on safety.  My concern for you would be your knee's and the stress that BJJ would place on them.  The only way unfortunately to know if you could do it is to do it.  Hope that gives you some food for thought.


----------



## Steve

Can I ask what school you have in mind down there?


----------



## geezer

Steve said:


> Can I ask what school you have in mind down there?



Bear in mind that I'm really ignorant about this stuff. Anyway, here's one website that caught my eye. The location is fairly convenient, the price seems reasonable, their instructors appear qualified, and their description of their club seems welcoming. As soon as I can get my schedule cleared up, I plan to contact them and arrange to visit a class.

Home Page

BTW: I just emailed them to arrange a visit.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

geezer said:


> Bear in mind that I'm really ignorant about this stuff. Anyway, here's one website that caught my eye. The location is fairly convenient, the price seems reasonable, and their instructors appear qualified and their description of their club seems welcoming. As soon as I can get my schedule cleared up, I plan to contact them and arrange to visit a class.
> 
> Home Page



That looks like a very promising academy for your purposes. Definitely check them out.


----------



## Hanzou

geezer said:


> Bear in mind that I'm really ignorant about this stuff. Anyway, here's one website that caught my eye. The location is fairly convenient, the price seems reasonable, their instructors appear qualified, and their description of their club seems welcoming. As soon as I can get my schedule cleared up, I plan to contact them and arrange to visit a class.
> 
> Home Page
> 
> BTW: I just emailed them to arrange a visit.



You really can't go wrong with a Relson Gracie academy run by a Relson Black belt. 

Relson is notorious for giving out very few black belts, so if you run across a guy who got a BB from Relson, suffice to say that the guy is legit. Also their schools tend to offer more old-school Bjj than other schools. Relson is really big on his father's version of Bjj, which is very street/self defense-based. However, there's also competition classes, no-gi classes, and even a Judo class. 

So you and your son should be able to go in any direction you want. If your son wants to go sports/competitive, he can go that route. If you want to explore the more "traditional" side of Bjj, you can do that as well.

Also Relson WILL be there from time to time. He makes it a point to visit all of his academies when he's on the mainland. He's a pretty cool guy, and a great instructor. He's also quite the character. If you stick around long enough, you'll know what I mean. 

Good luck!


----------



## Steve

Looks great.  Good luck!


----------



## drop bear

Light rolling at that club.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jzNTK7Ej_NA


----------



## geezer

OK, they didn't get around to answering my email or phone message, so I just dropped in to watch a class. My first impression was_ totally positive._ A great, roomy facility, people of all ages, everybody positive and upbeat, and they don't seem to think my being an arthritic old geezer will prevent me from participating. 

On the down side, the beginner class is scheduled on exactly the same days and times as the classes I teach. So now I have to try and totally change my schedule before I can start. Well, nothing comes easy. 

Oh and I've got to convince my son to switch over from his TKD class. And hardest of all, I will have to tell my wife that I'm doing WC, Escrima, _and BJJ._   I'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Jiu-Jitsu Over 40 (5 Rules to Roll Till 95)


----------



## punisher73

Brian R. VanCise said:


> BJJ is great and does not have near as heavy an impact nature as Judo but..... it is hard on the joints when trained with intensity.



I have two friends that train in BJJ extensively.  One is a BB, but does not train alot of competitions and has alot of joint issues through the training.  The other guy is ranked and competes in the Worlds'.  He is a young guy and has told me several times that as he approaches 30, he is going to give up on the competitions because his joints hurt so bad.

Neither one had prior injuries through sports etc.


----------



## Buka

Training in any of the fighting Arts creates stress on the body. It's even more so when practitioners spar/roll/fight with each other. Especially as the years pass.

Tell you one thing, though. You can roll with almost any high level jits guy all day and he won't hurt you. It's as if you are a babe in arms. I suppose it could be frustrating to some, but it's actually rather humorous. And they can move sooooo very slow and still do anything they want. I don't find that to be the same in striking. At least striking as I know it.


----------



## geezer

Buka said:


> Training in any of the fighting Arts creates stress on the body. It's even more so when practitioners spar/roll/fight with each other. Especially as the years pass.
> 
> Tell you one thing, though. You can roll with almost any high level jits guy all day and he won't hurt you. It's as if you are a babe in arms. I suppose it could be frustrating to some, but it's actually rather humorous. And they can move sooooo very slow and still do anything they want.* I don't find that to be the same in striking*. At least striking as I know it.



Interesting. That's pretty much what the boxing coach at my gym said: "You can spar heavy or light, but you never go slow".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

punisher73 said:


> I have two friends that train in BJJ extensively.  One is a BB, but does not train alot of competitions and has alot of joint issues through the training.  The other guy is ranked and competes in the Worlds'.  He is a young guy and has told me several times that as he approaches 30, he is going to give up on the competitions because his joints hurt so bad.
> 
> Neither one had prior injuries through sports etc.




Joint issues are certainly one of the negatives in jiujitsu training.  Having good training partners who are relaxed is really important.  That is probably the number one thing to reducing your injuries.  That and tapping early if you are caught.  There is no shame in tapping in submission grappling.  Tap, protect your joints and move on in your training.


----------

